# Dream Cottage - June 2019



## motionlessmike (Jun 24, 2019)

Hello all, first post on DP. I've lurked for a while so I figured I'd better make a post. A fellow explorer described this place as his dream cottage, so the name has stuck. 'House of the Damned' it ain't - it's actually pretty sparce, but this cute two-up two-down cottage is set in the middle of nowhere in the Peak District and is very charming.














































And relax...





​


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 24, 2019)

Not bad that welcome along. U are brave going up those stairs!


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 26, 2019)

The Pennines are littered with the things. Many look the same but now and then you'll stumble across one which still has old tinned food in and other goodness laid around.
Not sure I'd be sitting in the chair never mind go up the stairs!
Welcome on board.


----------



## Potter (Jul 4, 2019)

That really is rather lovely. Great work.


----------



## motionlessmike (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks all!


----------

